# Any ideas?



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

just found this lurking in th bottom of a locker, anyone got an idea what it's for?

Bob


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

emergency balloon popper? 8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That's obviously a plunking wagrit. Haven't seen one for ages.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

'spose I should have expected that, it is MHF after all (the humour is what stops it being boring and nerdy)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: drain plug for water tank?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

How big is it?


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

it's about 35mm dia Ozzyjohn, and the spindle(?) is about 3mm dia with a point on the end and a small o ring. The black line around the main body is also an o ring.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like the dummy that you just spat out......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

its a sink plug had one for my bathroom sink


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

It won't fit our basin or sink because of the long spigot peaky, what's that for?

Bob


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Yes it's a sink plug. My Swift has one for the kitchen sink. The spiggot goes in the little hole in the middle of the drain hole.

Think the idea is to allow you to lift it slightly rather than taking the plug right out to drain the sink.

Should fit those round sinks we see quite often in variuos makes of motorhome.

bill


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

1943 said:


> It won't fit our basin or sink because of the long spigot peaky, what's that for?
> 
> Bob


it will fit OK when the water is deep enough :?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I think Bill has the right answer - it looks like a sink plug. Not necessarily for the sink in your particular motorhome, of course  . 

We have plugs of a similar (i.e. with a central spigot to allow drainage without complete removal) design in our kitchen at home. 

We don't have plugs at all in our motorhome - never really found their absence to be a probem.


Regards,
John


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes I think it's a sink plug and the spike is to push the carrots down.

Where do they always come from?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definately a sink plug

we have three Had 8O

The spike disappeared from one and we never found it again

useless anyway wont stop the bits going down the sink like the mesh fitting did

Aldra


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

you are all wrong

its the starter key for the flux capacitor


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

We have two in our van ,they are for the shower drains,we have two drain holes in the shower box ,when the waste water tank gets too full the water can come up these holes,so the plugs stop this,the shower tray is lower than the sinks in the kitchen and toilet,so a safety device, regards Bill


----------

